# Tegu Bedding



## Non Crimen (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, Well we've finally finished the enclosure, waiting for the Drylok fumes to dissipate. Enclosure measures 6x4x4. Want to order up the Cypress mulch. I believe we need 24 cubic feet of bedding (6x4x1). Checking on line (Big Apple Pet Supply) it appears that I will need to purchase 30 bags (24 quarts each bag). At $16.37 per bag times 30 bags = $491.10. Are you sh*tting me? $491.10?? Someone please tell me my math is way off, otherwise EVERYONE in my household will be getting a job!!
Again, thanks in advance for your help.
Carlton


----------



## ilovelizards (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a enclouser nearly the size of a entire room(tegu has intire room but the mulch is sectioned off for a few feet of the room)anyways i only used about 10-12 bags of mulch.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 31, 2012)

If cost is an issue, Eco Earth is fairly cheap. I believe it's 8 or 9 bucks for an 8 quart bag, and they come in little bricks too.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 31, 2012)

Try home depot or lowes, they usualy have the huge bags for like 10 bucks, I use to get mines at walmart but they only have it seasonally in my area, I think 2 bags should do


----------



## UFtegu (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought mine for under $2 for a huge bag at Lowes...but then again I'm down in Florida where this stuff is cheap.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 31, 2012)

You could try Reptibark. The big bags are aroung $20-25 depending on where you get it and you'd probably be ok with 2 or 3 bags.

'Cause I know in SoCal where I'm at it's either that or Eco Earth, and Eco Earth isn't sold in very big bags in my area. The cheap cypress mulch only seems to be available on the east coast.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

That price is way off. Like everyone else said, hit up your local hardware or home improvement stores for mulches. I use compressed coconut fiber from my local reptile store. About 15 bucks does my whole enclosure which is 5x2 a few inches deep


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought my cypress mulch from the garden center in Home Depot. It cost me $2.49 a bag it only took me some 4 bags to get my enclosure filled (8ft long). Go to Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the reason I use dirt in my Tegus enclosure and was using dirt in my monitor enclosures. I have a place locally that I can get Cypress, but it is still $13 for a 2 cubic foot bag and $10 shipping for the entire order.

Non Crimen where are you located?


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 31, 2012)

Wisconsin


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you checked your local Home Depot/Lowes?


----------



## Non Crimen (Jan 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> Have you checked your local Home Depot/Lowes?


I have spent more time at the HD the past month gathering supplies then at home lol. Our Lowes all closed up within the past 6 months and living in WI the HD's are filled with shovels and snow blowers this time of year. I found some forty quart bags on line for $21 or so. I"ll order up some of that and wait till the stores begin stocking the spring line up.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with James, you can't go wrong with soil. I use a 75% eco earth 25% play sand mix, top soil is of course cheaper and come in larger bags,but its much heavier than eco earth. I found a local flower shop carrying top soil, i just search up top soil near me (area code included) and i got a lot of hits. Best of luck!


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 1, 2012)

We ended up purchasing 8 10 quart bags of mulch from an exotic animal store in Milwaukee. I believe they bag their own, no labels. $3.00 per bag. Some larger pieces that we just picked out by hand, definately not pulverized as much as the name brands. When I went to check out, the owner of Hoffer's Tropic Life Pet Center took pity on me and had a fellow bring up two more bags. Kind gesture on his part. So I get home and add the 10 bags to the 2 other bags I had and we now have officially 3 inches of mulch.......... Guess it's back to Hoffer's in the morning for another 10 bags, then we might have....6 inches? Wired the lights this evening (1 Powersun 100 watt MVB and 1 24 inch Xenon under cabinet light). Put his hide in as well. Think we're about set for the big move. The enclosure is under our son's loft bed which we painted and stained to match the enclosure. Even though Owen's enclosure is in 2 pieces it was a mighty tight fit getting it into our sons room. I think it turned out pretty good if I do say so myself. (ya I know, pictures to follow)
Now we just need some greenery to make it cozy and we're all set.


----------

